# Sticky  Selling with pictures - RECOMMENDATION



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We had a good suggestion recently and have decided to recommend the following when selling an item:

*Please include a photograph of the item and in the photograph include your username and date.*
(this can be written on a piece of paper placed next to the item being photographed)

Photographs help sell an item and the above also proves that the person selling is in possession of the item being photographed and gives a time stamp showing current condition. This should both help a seller and give more confidence to buyers.

Despite the extra assurance that the above measure gives, it's not fool proof and buyers are still recommended to avoid use of PayPal "gift" or direct bank transfer etc unless they know and trust the seller. It's safer to pay the extra PayPal fee in order to get the guarantee in case things go wrong.


----------

